

Speech by co-founder of Baidu, China's largest search engine [video] - dgr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW6w0_Xg0UY

======
dgr
Links to later parts of the speech:

Part 2: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90RIsIRIYE4>

Part 3: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VtSbT6gc6A>

